
Alda Merini's 85th birthday (today's Google's Doodle) - simonebrunozzi
http://www.google.com/doodles/alda-merinis-85th-birthday
======
simonebrunozzi
I am Italian. For many of us, Alda Merini represents something truly special.
Someone who suffered a lot. Someone who fought to affirm gender equality, and
many other important "battles" of the 20th century.

If you have a chance, take a look at some of her poems. They're short, and
beautiful.

